# ***Fresh Pet Dog Food...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!!
Wondering if anyone has tried the "Fresh Pet Select or Deli Fresh"
dog food rolls by Fresh Pet.???
Looked like pretty decent ingredients, thou I would perfer to
see more Protein and no salt in the diets.
Let me know.. Thanks.
Blessings.


----------

